# Do magazines ever give out there prizes?



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

Over a year ago our picture was in Xtreme Rc, they said they were going to send us 3 shirts. We never got them, I e-mailed them they said they were out and would send them when they got some more. Never got them! 
My son won a Reedy 19 turn from the survey in Rc-car, his name is posted on the website. We e-mailed them. Still haven't recieved it! 
Anyone else not get prizes?
Rex


----------



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

ive never one anything from a mag but im sure some people get there prizes and some dont.Do u know any thing about gearing if so go to off road and post in my site i need some info thanks dude and im sorry i didnt know your q but im new and need some info thanks


----------



## Derek Buono (Nov 9, 2004)

22Racer said:


> Over a year ago our picture was in Xtreme Rc, they said they were going to send us 3 shirts. We never got them, I e-mailed them they said they were out and would send them when they got some more. Never got them!
> My son won a Reedy 19 turn from the survey in Rc-car, his name is posted on the website. We e-mailed them. Still haven't recieved it!
> Anyone else not get prizes?
> Rex


What shirts were you supposed to get and why did you win them? If you want to email me the information I can look into if they were sent, but I can't recall somebody winning three shirts.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

I won a book (Nitro Engine Tuning) from RC Car Action last year and I got the book with no problems.


----------



## Derek Buono (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey 22 Racer I got your email, but my email was messed up for a bit. Email me again and we'll talk.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Not sure if this counts, but RC Car Action certainly gave out all of the "complimentary" subscriptions they promised us from our first race. In other words, everyone that won a class from our first race (Columbia Thunder) last year, received a free one-year subscription.

they did a great job, and we certainly appreciate their help!

We consider that a prize, so I'd say yes.


----------

